# 3 Monitore für WoT



## 130274 (19. Oktober 2013)

*3 Monitore für WoT*

Hallo Leute...derzeit besitze ich einen Samsung Syncmaster 2494HS, den ich auf 1900 x 1080 laufen habe....

Dank einer Powercolor 6950 2GB Grafikkarte wollte ich nun mal eine Breitsicht testen...bevor ich mir 2 weitere 23,6er/24er hole...

habe ich hier zwei alte 17er´´ CRT Monitore, die derzeit mit 1600x 1200 oder 1400x 1050 laufen oder auch zwei 17er TFT, die mit 1280x 1024 laufen

ich weiß, dass von der Höhe etwas abgeschnitten wird...aber die Breite für die Übersicht würde ich gerne mal nutzen/ ausprobieren....

habe da nun gefunden, dass ich was in der preference- Datei ändern muss...werde da nur nicht ganz schlau draus...


Zitat:
 Jetzt weiß ich was mit deiner Auflösung beim WOT nicht stimmt. Du hast ja durch die drei Monitore kein 16:9 Setup mehr.
Ließ dir das mal durch und ändere die Zeile in der Preferences.xml mal testhalber auf 4.800000
Wenn das Spiel dann noch startet :floet dann mach mal einen Screen und poste den bitte!
Bei dir kann es sein das in der Zeile nicht 1.250000 steht sondern 1.600000 oder 1.778000

Skarovich, on 20 July 2010
This is a Field of View fix. (If your game appears stretched or squashed)
1. Find your preferences.xml
2. Edit the line
1.250000 based on one of the following:
If your using a 16:10 resolution (1440x900, 1920x1200, etc) set it to 1.600000
If your using a 16:9 resolution (1280, 720, 1920x1080, etc) set it to 1.778000
If your using a 4:3 resolution (1024x768, 1600x1200, etc) set it to 1.333000
If your using a 5:4 resolution, then you are weird. But set it to 1.250000
3. Save, and right click on preferences.xml, select preferences.
4. Check [Read-Only] at the bottom and accept.
This will have the unfortunate side effect of not saving any of your in-game options if you change them after doing this fix. To allow changing of the options again, you'll have to remove the [Read-Only] tag. But if you already have all your setting like you want them already, then your all set.
Note: Double and Triple monitor set ups will require a different aspect ratio, but I'm assuming that if you know enough to properly run double/triple-head, you know what aspect ratio you are running. Rule of thumb: Width divided by Height equals Ratio. (Example: 1440/900=1.6) This formula can be used for all resolutions, in case you don't know what aspect ratio you are running.


Und nach dem ändern bitte speichern, rechtsklick und dann schreibschützen.
Die Zeile heißt im Ganzen übrigens so...
<aspectRatio> 1.250000 </aspectRatio>


WoT supports any aspect ratio so its easy to get it working, you just have to adjust it manually (there is no option for it ingame). Find the preferences.xml file. Its in this hidden folder (if you have win7);
c:/Users/You/Appdata/Roaming/wargaming.net/WorldOfTanks/preferences.xml

Zitat ende...

habe bei mir die Datei gefunden und das mal in 1.778000 geändert...ändert sich aber nix...


muss  ich da nun was umrechnen... 1600 + 1920 + 1600 x 1920 
bzw. 1400 + 1920 + 1420  x 1920 
oder 

1280 + 1920 + 1280  x 1920 

je nachdem, welche Monitore ich nehme bzw. welche Einstellung, richtig ?!


----------



## Kotor (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore für WoT*

Hi,

erstmals findest du deine wahre Auflösung unter Windows raus, wenn du aus 3 beliebigen Monitoren ein Gruppe erstellt hast. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zitat besagt dann (für WoT):

Note: Double and Triple monitor set ups will require a different aspect ratio, but I'm assuming that if you know enough to properly run double/triple-head, you know what aspect ratio you are running. Rule of thumb: Width divided by Height equals Ratio. (Example: 1440/900=1.6) This formula can be used for all resolutions, in case you don't know what aspect ratio you are running.


Du rechnest die Breite DEINER Auflösung dividiert durch die Höhe DEINER Auflösung und trägst das Ergebnis in die besagte xml Datei ein 
Beispiele 1440:900=1.6   ,    1920:1080=1,7777777778    ,  4320:900=4,8


----------



## DarkMo (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore für WoT*

ist auch immer etwas irreführend. als "aspect ratio" wird ja auch gern 16:9 oder so angegeben. ist aber auch wieder das selbe. bsp 1440:900 entspricht 16:10 (1440/16*10=900). und 16/10 ist... *tadaaa* 1,6 ^^ also alles das selbe irgendwo.


----------



## 130274 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore für WoT*

habe nun eine Auflösung von 3840 x 1024 (Faktor 3,75) hinbekommen, dass ich in WoT alle drei Monitore nutzen kann...

was mir jetzt noch fehlt, wie ich bei dir Kotor diese Einstellungen speichern kann... mit allen 3 Monitoren oder nur einen schnell einstellen kann...

habe nämlich noch nen 4. und 5. kleinen Monitor an der 2. GK dran hängen ( ist vom Fliegen für die Instrumente)

alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## Kotor (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore für WoT*

Hi,

du willst das 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






130274 schrieb:


> habe nämlich noch nen 4. und 5. kleinen Monitor an der 2. GK dran hängen ( ist vom Fliegen für die Instrumente)
> alles nicht so einfach...



... das versteh ich nicht so ganz ... Instrumente ? 

Egal ... deine weiteren Monitore (4 u. 5) an der 2ten Grafikkarte ..... geht wahrscheinlich einfach. 
Solange du für beide Grafikkarten den selben Treiber verwenden kannst. 
Bzw. wenn du Eyefinity + Crossfire fährst geht nichts auf der 2ten Grafikkarte


----------



## 130274 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: 3 Monitore für WoT*

für wot  habe ich es ja hinbekommen.... 

das andere Spiel ist Falcen  4.0 und da sind Fluginstrumente...Anzeigen...auf den 4 und den 5. Monitor ausgelagert...

habe kein crossfire ...neben der 6950er nur noch eine bzw. bald zwei 6450er drin


bekomme das mit der Speicherung hält noch nicht hin, dass die Monitore da bleiben, wo ich sie hatte


----------

